# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ronnie Coleman - "The Cost of Redemption" (Pics)

## rruhl

I found these pics from this German forum:

http://www.bbszene.de/board/viewforum.php4?f=40

----------


## rruhl

Pictures 1

----------


## rruhl

Pictures 2

----------


## rruhl

Pictures 3

----------


## rruhl

Pictures 4

----------


## rruhl

Pictures 5

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## rruhl

If you want to buy the video, check these sites:

http://www.mocvideo.com
http://www.ronniecoleman.net
http://www.bigroncoleman.com
http://www.mesomorphosis.com/books
http://www.gmv.com.au
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/videos.htm
http://www.supplementclearance.com
http://www.bodyhits.de/shop/catalog/index.php
http://www.bk-sportsmag.se/webbshop/...krivningar.htm
http://www.arikokkonen.com/index.php...20&group_id=15

----------


## Kärnfysikern

the video is good. ronnie is a god **** beast. But **** is it boring to watch that son of a bitch eat the same **** over and over again MY GOD. They didnt need to include that in the video.

----------


## PJAY71

I can't believe the fukin poundage, as well as, the shape his holding while able to perform like this is unearthly! He is an in-shape powerlifter. Nobody can talk ish about him [but] they will be those who will.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I can't believe the fukin poundage, as well as, the shape his holding while able to perform like this is unearthly! He is an in-shape powerlifter. Nobody can talk ish about him [but] they will be those who will.



Yeah the 800 ibs squats then followed by 2500+ ibs legpress is the sickest thing I have ever seen in my life  :Party Smiley TAP:

----------


## Executioner

Badass!!!

----------


## barbarian

thats awsome

----------


## Maraxus

This video DESTROYS Unbelievable. Best 40 dollars Ive ever spent.

----------


## retired

the craziest shot from the video is there- the one where Ronnie is doing seated overhead tricep extensions with a dumbbell.

He looks morphed...

----------


## Maraxus

> the craziest shot from the video is there- the one where Ronnie is doing seated overhead tricep extensions with a dumbbell.
> 
> He looks morphed...


You wouldnt happen to be from Miami would you?

----------


## retired

> You wouldnt happen to be from Miami would you?


Nope, I'm from Cold Canada.

I also meant to write that the pic is NOT there...

----------


## sp9

anyone d/l from limewire successfully?

----------


## PJAY71

> anyone d/l from limewire successfully?


I try every freakin day.
 :Frown:

----------


## David22

Very impressive...

But is he human anymore ?!

----------


## Consistency

one word..... wow!

----------


## RussianVodka

I'm impressed. Ronnie rulez!!!!

----------


## Cole Trickle

pure animal :Cool:

----------


## slizzut

wow thats so obscene

----------


## rruhl

Ronnie Coleman's 800 lbs. Squat Video Clip

http://www.elitefitness.com/go/meso/ronniesquat.wmv

----------


## Aboot

Two words: "Yeah buddy!"

----------


## rruhl

> Ronnie Coleman's 800 lbs. Squat Video Clip
> 
> http://www.elitefitness.com/go/meso/ronniesquat.wmv


Elitefitness.com seems to be down at the moment. Try again later, if you want to see the clip.

----------


## Maraxus

Just amazing.

----------


## eacman65

hes is truly a freak

----------


## *Narkissos*

Makes me Want to cry...

----------


## kingofmasters

Do you think he has ever juiced?

----------


## Superman03

> Do you think he has ever juiced?


Wow, what an origonal comment.

----------


## nickrizz

he seriously is unbelievable

----------


## RussianVodka

He is my hero.

----------


## Executioner

Ronnie is the ****ing man!

"YEAAHHH BABEEEEE"

----------


## nickrizz

he just looks like something out of a comic book, i have to get this tape

----------


## bubbathegut

> Wow, what an origonal comment.



whats an origonal...i just drink orange juice

----------


## bubbathegut

> Ronnie Coleman's 800 lbs. Squat Video Clip
> 
> http://www.elitefitness.com/go/meso/ronniesquat.wmv



i used to look like that til i got the michael jackson disease

----------


## nickrizz

the dam video doesnt work

----------


## mass junkie

Light weight babyyyyyy

----------

